# Chinchillas?



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello! I wasn't too sure whether to post this in Exotic Mammals or here, but I ended up choosing here so apologies if this is in the wrong place!

Basically, I'm getting 2 chinchillas from a friend of mines in a few weeks time, purely because of he has alot of rescued pets and feels the chins aren't getting enough attention that they deserve. I'll attach a few photos of them in a wee minute once they finish uploading to photobucket, lol. I am getting 2 females, which I think are mother & baby. I've been thoroughly researching chinchillas and their care for a few months now, and feel pretty confident that I have a good grasp of the care they need but I'm just wondering if anyone has had any experience with chinchillas themselves and, if so, they could give me a link or something to any useful websites/care sheets or even just any links to good chinchilla products that could help?

Another thing I'm a wee bit unsure on is the substrate. Personally, I'd really like to house them on fleecy liners just like I had my APH on, as I find they are alot easier to deal with and rotate. However, I'd be more than happy to house them on shavings or whatever if that is the most popular and effective form of substrate. What d'you guys think, lol?

Thanks again for reading & thank you ever so much for anyone that helps me! 

Brooke x


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

What kind of cage do you have? The best cage for them is one with a wire floor, so you don't need any bedding, all the rubbish just falls into the tray and it is easy to clean out, you don't really want a cage with a plastic base or shelves, if they chew the plastic (and they will!) it may get stuck in the digestive system and really hurt them.
This is the cage I use:
Chinchilla and Degu Cage by Thickets House | Pets at Home


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Daisyy said:


> What kind of cage do you have? The best cage for them is one with a wire floor, so you don't need any bedding, all the rubbish just falls into the tray and it is easy to clean out, you don't really want a cage with a plastic base or shelves, if they chew the plastic (and they will!) it may get stuck in the digestive system and really hurt them.
> This is the cage I use:
> Chinchilla and Degu Cage by Thickets House | Pets at Home


I agree with the plastic bit :lol2: but I was always told solid shelves are best otherwise the wire hurts their feet..


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> What kind of cage do you have? The best cage for them is one with a wire floor, so you don't need any bedding, all the rubbish just falls into the tray and it is easy to clean out, you don't really want a cage with a plastic base or shelves, if they chew the plastic (and they will!) it may get stuck in the digestive system and really hurt them.
> This is the cage I use:
> Chinchilla and Degu Cage by Thickets House | Pets at Home


I strongly disagree, chinchillas just like any animal deserve something more comfortable than a wire base.

Mine are in something like this







I buy white faced board precut to make shelves. they have 4 shelves that I attach on alternating sides up the cage so there are no long drops. Need replacing about every 4 months and generally can be wiped over. The base area is filled with megazorb under a layer of hay. Never had them eat the substrate at all.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

When I had chinchillas they were kept in John Hopewell cages with wire bottoms. The cage had several shelves, nest box and a hammock and they looked content and suffered no health problems.









I did have one cage with a solid bottom which I covered in a layer of shavings - it was harder to clean out and the chinchillas still spent most of their time on the shelves:gasp:

As chinchilas are not really climbing animals, they are better housed in long rather than tall ones - the minimum size for a pair is 3ft long x 2ft high.
There are some good examples of chin cages here
John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi!

I have 3 Chinchillas and like the poster above I use John Hopewell cages - great quality and nice and safe. Low wide cages are the best choice, Chinchillas are Rock hoppers and although they like to jump up on shelves, they prefer to race around on the bottom.

I use either newspaper or Im using Hemcore in the trays. My young lad as fleece liners that cover 3/4 of the mesh. His feet are nice and soft and he tends to pee down the side of the liner not on it.

Good websites -

Shelfridges - Flying Saucer Wheels & Replacement Shelves for Animal Cages (suppliers of shelves and metal flying saucer wheels, best type imo)
and my fav forum -:2thumb:

http:///www.chinformative.com

Full of very experienced helpful peeps.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

The wire cages are still based on when they were bred for fur :censor:

Ours have a large Savic Royal suite with lots of wooden shelves in for them to jump onto. The plastic inner base we cover with Finacard, which is really economical, looks tidy and isnt dusty but most of all its comfy for them to walk on.

Its just my opinion but i feel no animal should have to walk on wire mesh.....would it happen in the wild! Priorty should be their needs not whats easiest to clean :whistling2:

Have fun, there amazing little creatures :flrt:


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I think there is nothing wrong with a wire floor, they have plenty of wooden tiles, hammocks, shelves, boxes and a granite tile to keep their feet off the floor, if you get a wooden based one there is the possibility of them chewing their way through.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

The chinchillas I'm getting are actually mother & baby! Standard Greys, having a wee bit of trouble with photobucket just now lol.. Mum is around 2 years old and baby is about 8 months! 

The cage they are currently being housed in (temporarily, I've been told) is the Chichi 2 Chinchilla Cage by Savic.. I don't know what everyones thoughts would be on this, so.. I dunno if this is good enough, lol! 

I'll definitely have a rummage about that site, to be honest I wouldn't like to walk on wire myself and the animals preference and comfort in my opinion is always my priority, they will be very spoiled lol, don't want them having wee uncomfortable feet, I think I would really prefer fleece, which is what I had my hedgepig on. If all fails and I feel they'd prefer something else I'll change it of course


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mum, Currently named Piwi: 



















Baby, named "Ugg" :


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Cute! 

Its quite common in the USA for people to use fleece liners; if that's your preference, Go for it! They use a ceramic dish with shavings in as a litter tray. People have successfully trained them to pee in the dish. 

Just be warned...they poop everywhere!!


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I've just Googled that cage.

Its ok as a temp one but I would want to replace it ASAP. The plastic base is a very bad idea (as mentioned before). The shelves appear to be plywood (there many be an issue with the glue that bonds the layers, shelves should be untreated pine ) 

The same goes for the nest box (plywood and I heard of one Chin who ripped its stomach open on an exposed staple that was holding it together)

Keep an eye on eBay for bargin second hand ones. (oh and the lining in that hanging basket in the other pic is also a bad idea)

Good Luck with your new arrivals. x


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> Cute!
> 
> Its quite common in the USA for people to use fleece liners; if that's your preference, Go for it! They use a ceramic dish with shavings in as a litter tray. People have successfully trained them to pee in the dish.
> 
> Just be warned...they poop everywhere!!


Lol!! Thanks for the tip lmao!


Also, if I was to get a cage, such as this one here:
SALE CRITTER 3 LB CAGE FOR RATS CHINCHILLAS FERRETS | eBay
And double up fleecy liners over the mesh to create a comfy flooring, could this work for chins? Just brainstorming here.. lmao!


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

That could work BUT you'd need to remove the wire ramps (or cover them) - Chins have broken toes/legs etc after getting stuck in the mesh. I would also replace the shelves with wooden ones. Not only is the wood better for feet but they like to chew them (it helps keep their teeth trim)

In terms of space, you would be better off with an open space one, having loads of levels means they don't have a large space to really play. They are really active. My pair are in a two level cage and they aren't as active as my single boy who has a big, low, long cage. 
If you keep and eye on eBay you can get second hand John Hopewells cheap very often.

I could post some pictures of mine if that would help.


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh! Is length better than height? I just presumed due to the way most cages are built that they would prefer height than length! 

Wire ramps I'd probably be able to modify in some way so that the fleece fits snugly around them, don't ask how, I'd find a way lmao! Also, how would I attach the wooden shelving? Probably a dumb question, lol.

& Yeah pictures of your cage would be excellent! 

Thanks very much everyone again,
Brooke.


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing is a dumb question. Length is definitely better than height. Chinchillas can be surprisingly clumsy and a fall of more than 18" can cause serious damage...

But as a friend of mine says, they could hurt themselves in a padded cage:gasp:

Right, First of all, wooden shelves. What you do is use a screw and a washer. The washer holds in it between bars and the screw holds the actual shelf. Screw in from the outside. Here's a piccy -

(scuse the poop) -










Hope that Helps. 

As for my cages, here's my favourite - it's a 48" long x 24" high x 24" deep. The only thing I would change is I'd go 18" deep as it's hard to catch him if you need to.

It's a John Hopewell (John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - )

Right hand side -










Left Hand side - 










and The occupant, Spooky -










You can see a flying saucer wheel and his house and hammock are by fuzzbutts (Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat)

Here's my other (smaller cage); its 36" tall x 18" Deep x 24" wide (John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds - ) in a stand.










and the Occupants, Bill and Ted 










Hope that helps you! I'd like to get Bill and Ted a Bigger one but the cages do pretty much fill the space I've got!


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

I've had load of chins i currently have 4  I agree with what Ddaisy said before a wire cage with a pull out tray underneath it is best (makes for easier cleaning) 
Having a mesh floor to the main cage is a good idea (to maintain hygine) Chins have thick fur and a wooded floor can result in urine getting onto fur and severe matting (I rescue chins and i can be quite horrible) 
I use all wooden shelves to prevent a condition called bumble foot which can be caused by chins standing on mesh floors all day. 
Also chins love hammocks but WILL chew them I give all mine wooden nesting boxes without substrate as they can injest it (that's another operation I've had to pay for with a recue chinny who'd been given hamster fluff as bedding).
To be honest though half the time the don't even use the box they prefer to cuddle up on a wonden shelf  
Good luck with them the're fabulous pets. :2thumb: The're also load of fab chinchilla forums online this is one of them: Chinchillas Unlimited


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Jaina's cages are very similar to mine and these are pretty much ideal for Chinnies. just thought of something else:

DO NOT BE TEMPTED TO GO FOR A PRETTY PAINTED CAGE. That's a lesson I learnt the hard way go for the plain metal cages like in Jaina's pictures.

Chinchillas have VERY concentrated urine which eat through paint and will rust the cheap metal cage beneth it. Go for the quality metal. Might not be as pretty but the chins don't care about that and it LAST's my oldest cage came with my first rescue chinny and she's 16 (at least) !!! BARGAIN!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

go for a longer cage thats built for the job - hopewells are good.
dont go for tall - chins dont bounce too well
be careful with toys and cage furnishings - a lot are dangerous.
plain wooden shelves of untreated wood are best - you can move them around and they`ll need replaceing every 6 months or so when chewed anyhows.

make sure you feed `em right - mostly quality hay, small amount of pellets and avoid shop bought treats, they arnt designed for healthy chinnies!


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Most shop bought treats aren't suited to them at all and peanuts are too high in fat and raisins are too high in suger. I give mine pop corn as a treat as it's all natural and low in fat and mostly fibre they love it too :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh and you can save a fortune if you go to a pine warehouse/ wood yard and ask for offcuts. I get untreated pine off cuts to make my shelves from my local woodyard and even when I did go there and buy specifically measured shelves for my cage is was less than £8.00 for 6 LARGE shelves bargain!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't go for the cage in the link you posted. I had one that style and it was a pain to clean as all the bedding used to get stuck to the bottom grill and end up everywhere on the floor. It was heavy and awkward and rusted and access was rubbish due to the placement of the door.
Personally i don't like sliding trays as i never find they're deep enough for my liking and the bedding often catches. 
The cage I have had sliding trays but i've switched them so the tray sits on top of the mesh as i find this easier to clean (personal preferance as i'm clumsy with the trays :blush.
I use news paper with hay on top for substrate (hay is also availible in racks for eating) and they've not tried to eat the paper.. They don't seem to like any bedding in nest boxes and will kick it out.
My cage has mesh shelves which i've layed large tiles on which are cool and easy to wipe clean. They also have wooden shleves, thick wooden perches (sold for parrots), hammocks etc. One of mine in particular loves to sit on the branch perches (her name is Peewee too  and also standard grey). They like fleecy hammocks and mine havent chewed them much at all with a few exceptions. Don't buy hammocks with rope/stricng cords holding them up as these will likely get chewed. I think mine would chew fleece liners.
I used to use litter pans for them, which were stainless steel curry type dishes with the handles removed but as they pooed everywhere else too i stopped using them.
They are lovely pets but i find them really messy. The walls in their room are painted with scrubable paint and the floor is lino. I change their substrate every other day. I also find i regularly have to replace toys etc (which is fine) as they chew more than say a hamster


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Cleo27 said:


> Lol!! Thanks for the tip lmao!
> 
> 
> Also, if I was to get a cage, such as this one here:
> ...



DO NOT I repeat DO NOT buy that cage it rusts to F:censor:k within the year. Seriously Chinchilla wee STRIPS the paint and EATS the metal I had mine less than 2 years and it's now at the tip and it was in BAD condition when I took it. I'd had to buy a new bottom floor once as well cos the first was so decayed. and I washed it at LEAST once a week. get the plain metal ones i've had mine 16 years!


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

@ Samurai AGREED!!! How do they fling poop as far at they do!!!! It's not unpleasant but it is a bit annoying i'm sure my 4 do it JUST to make me work!


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

*Better Cage*

This sort of cage is ideal, not pretty but you can screw on shelves where ever you want. You have full access through the door, In fact i wish I was nearer  It's a bargain

degu cage | eBay


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Also Don't buy these

SuperPet Sleep 'N' Ledge for Chinchillas, Pet Rats and Other Critters | eBay

complete rip off!!!

Just pop down your local wood warehouse 1/2 the time they don't even charge you for untreated pine cutoffs


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

powerpuffruth said:


> This sort of cage is ideal, not pretty but you can screw on shelves where ever you want. You have full access through the door, In fact i wish I was nearer  It's a bargain
> 
> degu cage | eBay



The horizontal one is better the hieghts a bit wasted, but i feel they are a bit small and the sliding trays are shallow and hay gets stuck in them (or that might just be me going a bit mad with hay), they last quite a while but will eventually rust a bit. The shelves i found differcult to remove once they have been badly chewed. Access is good, so overall not the worst cage (i had one). I can find a fault with pretty much any cage tbh.









^^^^^ this is my my cage (x2) they are 3ft long x 2ft deep x 4ft high with platforms as shown and added wooden ones. I don't think you can buy them any more, they have big doors for access and lots of room (although if i had the room i would go bigger). I have 3 females in one and the 2 males in the other.

I forgot to mention about the treats i give mine. I give the dried flowers availible here treats (not dried fruit as i don't feel it's good for them), they have very small amounts of veg such as brocolli and herbs (including dry from the naturals range) occasionally and horse pasture blocks in various flavours which are quite hard and good for chewing. That site also has lots of good chews and for other chew toys i find parrot websites very handy too.

For their sand i use large stainless steel dog bowls (lots of mess created!) and take them back out once they've all had a go as the bowls take up cage space and the sand gets pooped in.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

samurai said:


> For their sand i use large stainless steel dog bowls (lots of mess created!) and take them back out once they've all had a go as the bowls take up cage space and the sand gets pooped in.


We've given up with pet bowls and baths. Our boys are onto a plastic storage box and a large washing up bowl, and they still manage to get it everywhere. :lol2: We tend to just put our sand baths out at floor time so they don't make a mess in the cage. And up the walls. And all over the floor. :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I just tend to choke to death on the sand :blush: maybe a tall storage box is the way to go why they are out and about.


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

Mines a plastic one with a dome lid but they have their bath when they come out for their run so no chewing issues x


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so so much for all the info guys! Sadly, the owner has now decided he only wants them watched for 2 weeks, which I'm really gutted about, considering I've bought them alot of stuff & everything but, nonetheless the information has been fantastic! & I'll definitely take all of it on board for the future. To be honest no doubt I'll end up with a few chinnies in the future, lol! They are so beautiful and endearing little things  <3


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I know a breeder in Aberdeen........:whistling2:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> I know a breeder in Aberdeen........:whistling2:


PMd you :lol2:


----------

